# Chilli Dip Golf Range



## Chuzzlewit (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone Living in or visiting the northwest and fancying either a quick nine holes, or just using the driving range facilities should definitely give this place more than a second thought.

Made my first visit there today after someone on the forum recommended it. Only used the range facilities and had a browse round the shop, but the staff are friendly and helpful, the shop is adequately stocked and the range has some pretty good views down towards the Pennines.

I paid Â£6 for 100 balls as a one off, but they do bulk buy deals up to Â£60.

Check them out at www.chillidipgolf.com


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 19, 2012)

Good recommendation. I use the range regularly and have bought several things from the shop (including my new driver). The course is a little belter as well, but you have to be straight as there is water in play on 7 out of the 9 holes.


----------



## karlcole (Jun 26, 2012)

Spot on here guys this place is a beauty and now membership is on Â£139!! great range too! has anyone had lessons here really tempted to try some?!!!


----------



## Chuzzlewit (Jul 17, 2012)

Just had my first lesson with Phil Newnes at Chilli Dip.

Was really impressed.

The lesson cost Â£40 for an hour and included video analysis, coupled with my own login on phils website that allows me to view the lesson and listen to what was being said as we analysed the video together.

I had an idea of what I wanted to work on when I arrived, and explained this to Phil. We decided to strip everything down and looked at my grip and this managed to go a long way to addressing some of the issues with my ball flight and with the way I was swinging the club.

Thorough recommend Phil to anyone in the Bolton area who is considering any lessons. Great facilities at the range and a great teacher!


----------



## wnn670 (Jul 17, 2012)

played the course a few times, couple of things to note, the layout, the amount of water for me is excellent, however its not exactly kept in the best condition.

a little bit of rain also makes this place a mud bath, been warned twice now (earlier in the year before the monsoons!) that no refund will be issued if I found it unplayable. 

As I said above the layout of the course is great and the water hazards really are challenging and fun, no courses around here like that (that ive found or played anyway) however I just wish they gave it a little more tlc.


----------



## karlcole (Jun 18, 2013)

anyone still play here?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2014)

Another thread revival :thup:
Hoping to get to the range at this place sometime during the week as I'm working/staying in Bolton Mon-Fri.


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Another thread revival :thup:
Hoping to get to the range at this place sometime during the week as I'm working/staying in Bolton Mon-Fri.
		
Click to expand...

Always good deals on here in the shop.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 13, 2014)

I only use the range up there but It really is a great set up. The staff are all good lads and the shop is really well stocked.. For clothing you can't go wrong...GG, Oscar Jacobson, J lindeburg, Lyle & Scott plus loads more. 
Ive got a lesson up there tomorrow.


----------

